# Does the R15-100 have slightly more recording capacity?



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

I know that capacity varies somewhat based on the content being recorded, but from tests of recording similar content on an R15-300 and an R15-100, the 100 seems to have slightly more recording capacity.

Is the 100 the newest model added to the R15 line? I assumed that the 300 was due to it's smaller size compared to the 100 and the 500 versions.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No.

Unless you have the absoutely EXACT same recorded content...

They all have the same size segment allocated to recordings


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No.
> 
> Unless you have the absoutely EXACT same recorded content...
> 
> They all have the same size segment allocated to recordings


Thanks Earl, it wasn't the exact same content so I guess that's what caused the difference. It was a fairly large difference (about 20%) which I am surprised at considering that both tests were for 50 straight hours of film based movie programming on TMC, though at two different times.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

They all have a 160 GB drive with 100 allocated for your content and 60 for showcases.


----------



## nhoJ (Jul 7, 2007)

Whats the difference between the 100, 300 and 500? I just assumed it was the capacity.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

nhoJ said:


> Whats the difference between the 100, 300 and 500? I just assumed it was the capacity.


Different manufacturers, and different physical size of the box, from smallest to biggest 300, 100, 500, the 300 being significantly smaller than the 100 and 500.

_Note: Post edited to correct it to say that it's the 300 that's significantly smaller than the others._


----------



## rdskin00 (Oct 10, 2007)

All R15 Models (100-rca, 300-samsung 500-humax) Have The Same Internal Hard Drive Size And All Hold 100 Hours


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> Different manufacturers, and different physical size of the box, from smallest to biggest 300, 100, 500, the 100 being significantly smaller than the 300 and 500.


Almost correct...the 300 is the smallest. I have all three.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> Almost correct...the 300 is the smallest. I have all three.


You're right. I listed them corectly from smallest to largest, but then accidently said that the 100 was significantly smaller than the others when I meant to say that the 300 was significantly smaller than the others.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

rdskin00 said:


> All R15 Models (100-rca, 300-samsung 500-humax) Have The Same Internal Hard Drive Size And All Hold 100 Hours


-300 is made by Phillips. Samsung makes -200 model receivers.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

Is one "better" than the other? I just got an R15-300 today after my DVR40 went belly up.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> Is one "better" than the other? I just got an R15-300 today after my DVR40 went belly up.


There's really no way to tell without access to the number that were produced/in service vs repair rate.
There may be more posts on one model or another, but unless you can correlate it to the number of each model out there, it's purely anecdotal.


----------



## geoallen (Nov 3, 2006)

I have the R15, but am unable to select closed captioning. Is this a default feature, or is there a special way to select this feature. I notice, with my H20, there is no problem using this feature (via the Directv remote, both instances)
Thanks,
Geo


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Gunnyman said:


> Is one "better" than the other? I just got an R15-300 today after my DVR40 went belly up.


The 300 is "better" in the fact that it is smaller than the 500s and 100s, and both the 300 and the 100 run cooler than the 500 who's cooling fan doesn't come on until until it's temp exceedes about 125 degrees.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

so the hardware is the same across the models then?
Thanks.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> so the hardware is the same across the models then?
> Thanks.


Well, they've each got different software versions.


----------

